# Phá thai an toàn tại TPHCM



## mintmintonline (12/12/21)

*PHÁ THAI CÓ NGUY HIỂM ĐẾN SỨC KHỎE HAY KHÔNG?*
Việc phá thai có gây ra biến chứng gì cho sức khỏe sinh sản chị em sau này hay không là một vấn đề được quyết định bởi rất nhiều yếu tố khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, quá trình phá thai có thành công, an toàn hay không là dựa nhiều vào cơ sở thực hiện, tay nghề bác sĩ và quá trình chăm sóc hậu phá thai.
Cụ thể, nếu thực hiện phá thai ở một địa chỉ uy tín, bác sĩ giỏi, trang thiết bị hiện đại và được chăm sóc cẩn thận sau phá thai. Thì tỷ lệ ảnh hưởng là rất thấp và hầu như không ảnh hưởng nhiều tới sức khoẻ bà bầu. Tuy nhiên, nếu thực hiện phá thai tại cơ sở kém chất lượng, tay nghề bác sĩ yếu kém, trang thiết bị không đầy đủ thì khả năng bà bầu gặp phải những biến chứng là rất cao. Cụ thể:
+ Bị thủng tử cung
+ Băng huyết
+ Sót thai, sót nhau
+ Viêm nhiễm
+ Nhiễm trùng
+ Xuất huyết âm đạo
+ Rong kinh
+ Tắc vòi trứng…




Những biến chứng này vô cùng nguy hiểm, nếu không được xử lý kịp thời dễ khiến chị em gặp tình trạng vô sinh hiếm muộn. Và nguy hiểm hơn là ảnh hưởng tới tính mạng nếu không có phương pháp phá thai an toàn tphcm được cấp cứu và điều trị đúng cách.
*ĐỊA CHỈ BỆNH VIỆN PHÁ THAI AN TOÀN Ở TPHCM MÀ CHỊ EM CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN*
Khi có nhu cầu phá thai an toàn, chị em nên tham khảo qua một số địa chỉ uy tín mà chúng tôi chia sẻ sau đây để lựa chọn cho mình một địa chỉ uy tín và phù hợp nhất.
*1. Phá thai an toàn tại Bệnh viện Từ Dũ*
Ở bệnh viện Từ Dũ chị em có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm với chất lượng y tế, đội ngũ bác sĩ, trang thiết bị, phương pháp thực hiện lẫn quá trình chăm sóc hậu phá thai. Bởi BV Từ Dũ là một trong những bệnh viện Sản phụ khoa lớn nhất tại TPHCM hiện nay. Là địa chỉ chuyên hỗ trợ phá thai một cách an toàn, hiệu quả mà không gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khoẻ lẫn khả năng sinh sản của thai phụ sau này.
Vì vậy, khi có nhu cầu phá thai thì bệnh viện Từ Dũ là một trong những địa chỉ hàng đầu mà chị em có thể yên tâm lựa chọn tại TPHCM hiện nay.
*Thông tin liên hệ
•* Địa chỉ: Số 284 Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, TPHCM
*• *Điện thoại: 08 5404 2829
*2. Bệnh viện Hùng Vương – Bệnh viện phá thai TPHCM*
Bệnh viện Hùng Vương được đánh giá là một trong những địa chỉ thực hiện đình chỉ thai uy tín, an toàn nhất tại TPHCM với nhiều ưu điểm nổi bật như:
+ Đội ngũ bác sĩ, y tá, điều dưỡng đều là những người có trình độ chuyên môn cao, chuyên môn sâu trong lĩnh vực sản phụ khoa. Và có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong quá trình phá thai.
+ Hệ thống cơ sở vật chất khang trang, trang thiết bị hiện đại và được nhập khẩu từ các nước phát triển.
+ Phòng khám, buồng phẫu thuật, tiểu phẫu được vô cùng, khử khuẩn định kỳ và thường xuyên.
+ Chi phí rõ ràng, minh bạch giúp chị em yên tâm khi phá thai tại đây.
*Thông tin liên hệ
• *Địa chỉ: Số 128 Hồng Bàng, Phường 12, Quận 5, TPHCM
*• *Điện thoại: 028 3864 2750



*3. Địa chỉ phá thai tại Bệnh viện Đại Học Y dược TPHCM*
Tại BV Đại Học Y dược TPHCM quy tụ đội ngũ bác sĩ đa số đều là các Giáo sư, Tiến sĩ, bác sĩ chuyên khoa và các chuyên gia hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực Sản phụ khoa. Từ đó, giúp cho quá trình thực hiện phá thai đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất và đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho thai phụ.
Là một địa chỉ y tế uy tín, chất lượng và tốt nhất tại TPHCM mà chị em có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm lựa chọn khi có nhu cầu phá thai. Chị em sẽ được hỗ trợ một cách tốt nhất, nhanh chóng nhất và hiệu quả nhất. Giúp đình chỉ thai nhì mà không gây ảnh hưởng tới khả năng sinh sản sau này.
*Thông tin liên hệ
• Địa chỉ:* Số 215 Hồng Bàng, Phường 11, Quận 5, TPHCM
*• Hotline:* 028 3855 4269
*4. Phòng khám Sản phụ khoa BS. Hoàng Thị Mỹ Ý*
Nếu như không muốn phải chờ đợi lâu khi thăm khám tại các bệnh viện công, thì chị em có thể lựa chọn phòng khám của bác sĩ Mỹ Ý. Đây là một địa chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ đình chỉ thai an toàn được nhiều chị em đánh giá cao hiện nay. Chị em có thể thăm khám và thực hiện đình chỉ thai một cách nhanh chóng mà không cần phải chờ đợi lâu, tốn thời gian.
Bác sĩ Mỹ Ý hiện đang công tác tại Bệnh viện Từ Dũ, là người có chuyên môn sâu, giàu kinh nghiệm, tận tâm với người bệnh. Do đó, đây là một địa chỉ phá thai an toàn tại TPHCM mà chị em có thể yên tâm lựa chọn.
*Thông tin liên hệ
• Địa chỉ: *Số 9 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 13, Quận 3, TPHCM
*• Điện thoại:* 091 374 84 99
*5. Đa khoa Hoàn Cầu – bệnh viện phá thai an toàn TPHCM*
Nếu chị em không có thời gian thăm khám, đình chỉ thai tại các bệnh viện công, không muốn chờ đợi lâu, mất thời gian thì đa khoa Hoàn Cầu là một địa chỉ phù hợp để chị em thực hiện đình chỉ thai an toàn.
Là một trong những phòng khám được đánh giá cao về dịch vụ y tế, đội ngũ bác sĩ, trang thiết bị lẫn chi phí thực hiện. Đặc biệt, đình chỉ thai an toàn là một trong những dịch vụ y tế nổi bất nhất hiện nay của đa khoa Hoàn Cầu.
*Xem thêm thông tin về chúng tôi*:

+ Báo Pháp Luật: Khám nam khoa tại Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu thế nào?


----------

